
Show HN: GPemu – A Chrome App to play SNES games - matthewbauer
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gpemu/jhficiigpnhhaojldmanflihieepanbb
======
giancarlostoro
I wish Nintendo and similar companies would release the specs of their old
platforms under an open license. I think creating an emulator is a great
learning experience. I haven't embarked on emulating hardware yet, but have
learned a great deal from the work of others in reverse engineering other
interesting projects. I still would buy my old SNES games for the Wii U if
Nintendo would make their old SNES games freely available and their old specs.

~~~
pcwalton
> I wish Nintendo and similar companies would release the specs of their old
> platforms under an open license.

It wouldn't really matter at this point. By now, the NES [1] and SNES [2] are
already some of the best-publicly-documented systems in the world.

[1]: [http://wiki.nesdev.com/](http://wiki.nesdev.com/)

[2]: [http://wiki.superfamicom.org/](http://wiki.superfamicom.org/)

~~~
giancarlostoro
I know that part, I speak for the legal side of it I suppose.

